# What song makes the hairs on the back of your neck stick up



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't want to miss a thing. Aerosmith
not usually into rock but love this, it could be best love song ever.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Comfortably Nunb - Pink Floyd

or

Childhoods End - Marillion

or

One - Metallica

or

ach - u get the picture


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

saint said:


> Comfortably Nunb - Pink Floyd
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Good choices Saint.

There's so many.

Radiohead's Street Spirit.
A number of Tori Amos songs - such as Winter, Jackies's Strength, Silent all these years...
Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here...
Lots of Marillion tracks...
Rush's Red Sector A & Red Barchetta ...
Blur's 'This is a Low' and 'To The End'...
A number of 10,000 Maniacs / Natalie Merhant songs..

I'be better stop...could be here a while!

Damian


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Mae Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau best anthem in the world no question.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

What song makes the hairs on the back of your neck stick up ???????

The first song you perform live in front of at least 5000 'fans'


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

The Source ft Candi Staton (original version)

You got the love.

Wonderful tune and so many memories from my whistle possie days!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> The Source ft Candi Staton (original version)
> 
> You got the love.
> 
> Wonderful tune and so many memories from my whistle possie days!


Good choice too


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gonna look like a right soft arse now, but the song that does it for me is My Heart Will Go On by Celine Dion (Titanic Theme)


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

A few of the many...

It's Getting Late in the Evening - Talk Talk
The Chad Who Loved Me - Mansun
She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton
Shiver - Coldplay
Tomorrow - U2
Words with the Shaman - David Sylvian
I Am The Resurrection - The Stone Roses


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

El Meule de San Blas by Mana.

Was really captivated by the melody, but didn't speak enough Spanish to understand the words. Spent a week in Spain looking for the album until I found out that Mana are a Mexican group. Got the CD from Amazon in the States and brushed up on my Spanish to understand the words. Sorted!

P.S. the rest of the CD is pretty good as well. Gives the Bose a good work out! [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've been loving you too long - Otis Redding
Will you - Hazel O'Connor
In the ghetto - Elvis


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Trout - Neneh Cherry ft Michael Stipe.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

HighTT said:


> What song makes the hairs on the back of your neck stick up ???????
> 
> The first song you perform live in front of at least 5000 'fans'


Is Karaoke big in your area then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Anything by Celine Dion...also feel sick at the same time!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Change the world - Eric Clapton, the wife and I had this as our first dance at our wedding


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Mercy Seat - Ultra Vivid Scene
All Mixed Up - Red House Painters


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Vincent by Don Maclean.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Secret Lovers - but for all the wrong reasons.

Ex girlfriend, best mate etc etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lange feat Morrighan - Follow Me

The woman has such a haunting voice, when coupled with the building synth line, it ALWAYS raises goosebumps when I play it loud in the car...

Terrific


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kings of Tomorrow - Finally (Dance Ritual Remix)

and

Oasis - Slide Away


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Eva Cassidy - Somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A song for Guy - Elton John, made even more so by the untimely death of a 31 y/o friend called Guy earlier this year.

Show must go on - Queen

Living Years - Mike & the Mechanics

Lovin You (is easy cause your beautiful) - Mini Rippleton <sp>


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Whole song: 
Wonderstuff - On the Ropes
Propaganda - Dual/Jewel

First few bars of: 
Keane - Bedshaped
Foo Fighters - All my life


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Jerusalem

Load and proud



Sung it at my wedding


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

True. Spandau Ballet

I want to know what love is  I've Forgotten who sings it :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> I want to know what love is  I've Forgotten who sings it :roll:


was it foreigner


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

DXN said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know what love is  I've Forgotten who sings it :roll:
> ...


That's it Foreigner 8)

Thank you :-* it would have bugged me all day :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Twist - Goldfrapp - deliciously dirty.

Pilots - Goldfrapp - just beautiful.

Both do it for me


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> True. Spandau Ballet


It's playing on the radio now  Scary


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Underworld - Born Slippy (my late brother certainly fitted this tune)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Fields of Gold - Sting


Exactly especially since that cancer charity ad .Then again anyone from Wallsend cant be all that bad


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lazy Living by Lenny Ibizarre, Likufanele by Zero 7 and Give it away by Zero 7.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Almost anything slow by Spiritualized - particularly Sway and If I were with her now.

and

All my life by Evan Dando


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy
The Roots - You got me (feat Erykah Badu)
Elton John - Daniel or song for guy


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Anything by Pavement.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Insomnia-Faithless!

The best floorfiller in the world! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Loads of good ones already .... some more thoughts (mostly oldies!)
David Sylvian's already had a mention but

Ghosts - Japan
I second that emotion - Japan (B side of a single)
Ripples - Genesis
Avalon - Roxy Music
One - U2 (probably get flamed for this)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > True. Spandau Ballet
> ...


How true is this? What an amazing song. I fell in love when I was 17 with this song. Simply the best song ever. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> How true is this? What an amazing song. I fell in love when I was 17 with this song. Simply the best song ever. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


And the girls in Atomic Kitten made you go all cold and goose bumpy with a big grin!  :-*


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

So many of those already mentioned do it - but the one that really tugs at my heart strings and always makes my eyes fill up is Drive by The Cars. Will never ever forget seeing those images as it came on at Live Aid.

One that makes the hairs stand up is Adagio


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


I didn't, but at the Nectar launch party (yes, those annoying points that you collect), TOny Hadley sang it live and I slow danced with my missus to it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

t7 said:


> First few bars of:
> Keane - Bedshaped
> Foo Fighters - All my life


Have to agree  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] In fact words, can't describe how I feel when I hear these 2 songs...  :-*


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Too many good ones:-

Dubtribe Soundsystem - Do It Now
Deep Dish - Fools Gold
Underworld - Dark & Long (Dark Train Mix)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Pammy said:


> One that makes the hairs stand up is Adagio


You mean the the one by Samuel Barber - totally agree.

As someone has mentioned, The Living Years by Mike and the Mechanics is a totally tingly one.

Kiss From a Rose by Seal always gets me as well.

Moley


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> One - U2 (probably get flamed for this)


Rob - not from me you won't. One is a classic, along with The Unforgettable Fire and Bad - more U2 spine tinglers IMHO.

Damian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Enriques Hero and 
True, Spandau Ballett

Good memories, but I don't listen to them now!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

snaxo said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > One - U2 (probably get flamed for this)
> ...


Thank you m8 - I'd forgotten about Bad 

Nothings gonna stop us now by Starship is another goodie (We can build this dream together)


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I think you can roughly tell the ages of people by the songs they choose, 
and also the softees amongst you !!! H


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Painter Song - Norah Jones
Desert Rose - Sting


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and an awful lot of Gomez.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The whole album Painted Desert Serenade by Joshua Kadison is excellent, but the song Beautiful in my Eyes, really makes my hairs stand on end.


----------



## stevo707 (Aug 22, 2004)

Drive by The Cars. ..


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

HighTT said:


> What song makes the hairs on the back of your neck stick up ???????
> 
> The first song you perform live in front of at least 5000 'fans'


Which is?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

3 min 20s into 'Stockholm Syndrome' by Muse.

Final Straw by R.E.M.

Above all:

Dies Irae in Verdi Requiem - live, and with a very large drum.


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

At the Gates of Silent Memory (Paradise Regained) - Fields of the Nephilim.
Trust - The Cure
Green & Grey - New Model Army

Finally, out of the countless gigs I've been to over the last 15 years, R.E.M. playing Country Feedback at the Milton Keynes Bowl in 1995 stopped me cold in my tracks, it was astonishing.


----------



## GHuTTch (Dec 4, 2003)

Why Does My Heart (feel so bad) by Moby - the standard song is amazing (especially live) but the Ferry Corsten remix is blow your windows out fantastic.


----------

